# You know I love you but..



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It's so hard being good - (how could you ever stay mad at this face?)


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

how utterly gorgoeous - no wonder we love them so


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Awh. Could never stay mad at that little face. Love the white of the eyes. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

No, could never be mad at that little face, not ever!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is adorable!!! I could never stay mad at that face! <3 I love hearing his stories and I love his face!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes how could you ever stay mad with eyes like that - eyes that just melt your heart.


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

He can get away with murder with that face !! Think our poos are good at pulling innocent cute faces to melt mummy's heart!!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

DB1 said:


> It's so hard being good - (how could you ever stay mad at this face?)


Wonderful pic. Asked hubby how we could get a pic of our dogs like Dudley and he said we would have to use Superglue and Staples!!!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Wonderful pic. Asked hubby how we could get a pic of our dogs like Dudley and he said we would have to use Superglue and Staples!!!!


That made me laugh


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

That is an amazing photo of Dudley, those eyes!! Just gorgeous!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

cockerpoo61 said:


> Wonderful pic. Asked hubby how we could get a pic of our dogs like Dudley and he said we would have to use Superglue and Staples!!!!


Ok - i'll be honest here, although it looks like I 'just caught' that sweet expression I have always wanted to try and get a pic with his eyes looking up - we had just had a game with his racoon toy - (you can just see he is still holding it) and he had flopped down but was not going to give it up - managed to get him to look up clicking one hand above him while I got the shot with the other!!! tricks of the trade! Just shows he has not suddenly gone soft after all!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And I was thinking that actually you had used super glue!
It is a truely lovely picture of the gorgeous Dudley.


----------



## colkai (Dec 30, 2012)

Aww, yep, they are difficult to stay mad at. Even when Amber is killing us with loss of sleep and biting too hard, that sort of expression always leads to "aww, look at her" type statements.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

He is gorgeous! Beautiful coat color!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHHA! We had a face like that this morning too! Lady forgot her manners and tried to steal some Canadian Baccon off my plate! so I yelled at her, then hubby was trying to get her to lie down, she gave us the Puss n boots face ( from Shrek) and hubby just started to laugh...how can you be mad at that face...lol


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh Dudley!! You heartbreaker!! :love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I love that picture. Such a beautiful face.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Ok - i'll be honest here, although it looks like I 'just caught' that sweet expression I have always wanted to try and get a pic with his eyes looking up - we had just had a game with his racoon toy - (you can just see he is still holding it) and he had flopped down but was not going to give it up - managed to get him to look up clicking one hand above him while I got the shot with the other!!! tricks of the trade! Just shows he has not suddenly gone soft after all!!


Ha ha we can just see the Racoon, well done for getting such a good shot so quickly


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Yummy Dudley! Gorgeous picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

What a shot - magic!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That is fabulous!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a beautiful boy and those eyes.... :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

He is absolutely gorgeous Dawn 

xxx


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

He is so gorgeous Dawn.I can't wait to meet him in June at the cockapoo meet x x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

eddie1 said:


> He is so gorgeous Dawn.I can't wait to meet him in June at the cockapoo meet x x


Haha... Yeah , everyone will be queuing up for Dudleys paw print  

We've all grown so very fond of him without even meeting him 

xxx


----------

